# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Виртуальная машина 1С

## s.safarov

Подготовил виртуальную машину сервера 1С для VMWare.
Версия 8.2 доступна по ссылке http://www.1c-for-linux.ru/vm/srv1c8-centos.ova
Версия 8.3 доступна по ссылке http://www.1c-for-pd.ru/vm/srv1c8.ova
Инструкция по установке доступна по ссылкам http://www.1c-for-pd.ru/instruction и http://www.1c-for-linux.ru/instruction

В серверах имеется конфигурция "demo" и "userdb". Конфигурация "demo" опубликована через web-сервер.

----------

NaHaaL (26.06.2013)

----------

